# Cleaning old gas cans



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I have two 2.5 gallon gas cans that were given to us. At one time they held a gas oil mixture. I was wondering if any of you mechanically inclined smarties could tell me the proper way to clean them for 100% gas storage now.

I have read a bit on the web that one could just add a bit of high octane and use as is. I don't trust random strangers on the web except for the ones here.


EDIT:
These are the Blitz red plastic gas cans.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

I would just put one can through it and into the car. More forgiving than a small gas engine. If you do it at the time you are filling the tank on the car then the dilution will be so much there is nothing that will harm the engine.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

cnsper said:


> I would just put one can through it and into the car. More forgiving than a small gas engine. If you do it at the time you are filling the tank on the car then the dilution will be so much there is nothing that will harm the engine.


Would this clean the cans enough to be used to store straight gas for my mower?


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

A tiny bit of 2cycle engine oil should not cause any problems whatsoever in a 4cycle engine. I have had someone pour 40:1 in a small engine and it is still running years later (smoked like it was a gonner though till we figured out what happened ). Of course at that concentration there is a real chance of fouling sparkplugs but an emptied can would be in the thousands:1 range.

Much more concerning to me is that there is NO dirt or floaties in the can, that WILL cause problems in a small engine.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

cowboyhermit said:


> A tiny bit of 2cycle engine oil should not cause any problems whatsoever in a 4cycle engine. I have had someone pour 40:1 in a small engine and it is still running years later (smoked like it was a gonner though till we figured out what happened ). Of course at that concentration there is a real chance of fouling sparkplugs but an emptied can would be in the thousands:1 range.
> 
> Much more concerning to me is that there is NO dirt or floaties in the can, that WILL cause problems in a small engine.


Could a coffee filter between the can and the spout help with that?


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

Grimm said:


> Could a coffee filter between the can and the spout help with that?


I filter almost all my fuel that I transfer from one container to another .... best way to use the coffee filter is to fan it out into a funnel ....


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

When I clean old gas cans I just put in a small amount of gas, like a cup or two, and shake it, let it sit for a bit, then give it another good shake and pour it out. If the gas comes out really nasty then I do it again. If the gas comes out fairly clean then I use it on the next can. I set this gas aside to clean greasy parts.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

If the jugs still smell somewhat like gas, I would just fill them with the purest gas (lowest ethanol) you can get and use it. I often use 1/2 saw mix 1/2 gas to fuel an engine that hasn't been run in a while(not a lot just a couple of ounces) to provide top cylinder lubrication. Coffee filter in the funnel is a good plan for any small engine fueling


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Sooo many of the problems with small engines are fuel related and especially bits of dirt. Water used to be a big problem too but with ethanol blends it isn't much of an issue anymore (we used to go through a lot of methanol back in the day). Sure some motors have "filters" or screens where you fill but they are nearly useless in many cases. I have taken to adding a REAL in-line filter on some "small" engines but on the actually small ones it isn't easy.

Realistically, any screen or even cloth will likely be enough to prevent problems. It is different for someone using a motor or two on occasion compared to someone with a whole bunch that they use all the time, little things tend to show up a lot more. Many people are completely careless with fuel and seem to have decent luck. It is not until they borrow our rototiller that things go wrong


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

EDIT:
These are the Blitz red plastic gas cans.

That may be why they were given to you. Our blitz went to the landfill!!!

We just filled (5) of our (10) 5 gallon gas cans. We use the pure gas for our mower and then refill the cans. 5 are still full.
Coffee filters will be used to fill the mower since I saw a little trash in the bottom of one can.

We got 5 gallon gas cans at kmart two years ago for $9!!!  They are $20 now.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Gas can cleaning and Warnings Folks*

Unless the gas cans are contaminated with oil or dirt,gasoline today has its own detergents,self cleaning ,boiling water can clean anything,just let them dry well under the sun after,also remember that you should never fill a hot engine with a gas can.
http://www.nbcnews.com/news/other/watch-gas-can-explode-lab-test-f2D11691287


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

readytogo said:


> Unless the gas cans are contaminated with oil or dirt,gasoline today has its own detergents,self cleaning ,boiling water can clean anything,just let them dry well under the sun after,also remember that you should never fill a hot engine with a gas can.
> http://www.nbcnews.com/news/other/watch-gas-can-explode-lab-test-f2D11691287


do you mean never put gas in a car with a hot motor??


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

JayJay said:


> do you mean never put gas in a car with a hot motor??


He's referring to small engines where the gas tank is right next to all that hot goodness you've been using. The risk is that if you spill a little gas, it could go on the engine and ignite. Doesn't really apply to cars as filler tubes are away from the engine (which itself is in a compartment).


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

JayJay said:


> do you mean never put gas in a car with a hot motor??


no, like a generator or lawn mower fumes from the gas can can ignite I think the video shows that.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

AdmiralD7S said:


> He's referring to small engines where the gas tank is right next to all that hot goodness you've been using. The risk is that if you spill a little gas, it could go on the engine and ignite. Doesn't really apply to cars as filler tubes are away from the engine (which itself is in a compartment).


Oh, cause my engine is miles from my gas tank opening on my Husquervarna...thanks!!:teehee:


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Ladies...I just discovered the gas filter on the generator fits my gas nozzle on the mower perfectly---awesome.
Better than coffee filters, huh?


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Jay Jay are you talking about the screen that fits in the filler neck of many newer small engines?(good idea to try it in other tanks by the way) if so yes it helps, but won't filter as fine as a good coffe filter, or my funnel liner of choice, Costco Kirkland paper towel. 

some one mentioned inline filters small enough for small engines, Polaris ATVs built in the 90 s had small (1/4 line ) filters about 1/2 " round and an inch long, they have a really fine screen in them and can be back flushed in a pinch.


----------

